# Yi



## f22egl

So what's the scouting report on Yi who the Wizards just acquired along with cash for Quinton Ross.


----------



## Wade County

Good for marketing. Soft. Has the occasional big game when he's hot, but is a 40% shooter as a PF. That's not good.

Averaged 12 and 7 in 30 minutes last season, but on the worst team in basketball.


----------



## Kidd

sux


----------



## byrondarnell66

meh......


----------



## westcoastfan1

Yi needs to be in the westcoast area. He got more love here. People think that Yi is really a sucki sucki player..hehehe first, its not his fault that the freaking red necks in milwauke drafted him in the 6th pick ( big expectation from the kid ). BY the way Yi is not even getting paid with lot of mulha vs other overated players...

Over all, good job with for the wizard on this trade. Yi will be out from the ghetto ( DC area ) next year..or maybe this year.


----------



## byrondarnell66

westcoastfan1 said:


> Yi needs to be in the westcoast area. He got more love here. People think that Yi is really a sucki sucki player..hehehe first, its not his fault that the freaking red necks in milwauke drafted him in the 6th pick ( big expectation from the kid ). BY the way Yi is not even getting paid with lot of mulha vs other overated players...
> 
> Over all, good job with for the wizard on this trade. Yi will be out from the ghetto ( DC area ) next year..or maybe this year.


Good he can go back to China for all I care. Hes a softie.

West Coast, who want's that sorry MO FO. He will do no team out there any good in the best conference.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yi could have been a PERFECT fit for the Bucks, especially considering the fact they landed Jennings later. His failure in Milwaukee was completely his doing.


----------



## f22egl

westcoastfan1 said:


> Yi needs to be in the westcoast area. He got more love here. People think that Yi is really a sucki sucki player..hehehe first, its not his fault that the freaking red necks in milwauke drafted him in the 6th pick ( big expectation from the kid ). BY the way Yi is not even getting paid with lot of mulha vs other overated players...
> 
> Over all, good job with for the wizard on this trade. Yi will be out from the ghetto ( DC area ) next year..or maybe this year.


The Verizon Center is located right in Chinatown in DC, so he would get as much love as he would in the East Coast in this instance as he would in the west coast; and maybe more in some instances (ie Sacramento). And neighboring states like Maryland and Virginia have large international populations. When Yao Ming has visited Washington, there has always een a large contingent of Asians who come and support Yao. From an outsider looking in, Yi doesn't look like a very good player- he's terrible offensively and defensively and a below average rebounder statistically. I hope the best for Yi but I'm not holding my breath. 



GregOden said:


> Yi could have been a PERFECT fit for the Bucks, especially considering the fact they landed Jennings later. His failure in Milwaukee was completely his doing.


So wouldn't Yi be a good fit with John Wall. Why or why not? Doesn't look like Yi can knock down the open jumper consistently but maybe he progresses in his development.


----------



## westcoastfan1

byrondarnell66 said:


> Good he can go back to China for all I care. Hes a softie.
> 
> West Coast, who want's that sorry MO FO. He will do no team out there any good in the best conference.


I guess you dont watch basketball enough. I bet your a softie yourself. And you think your tough in the internet. hahahaha


----------



## byrondarnell66

westcoastfan1 said:


> I guess you dont watch basketball enough. I bet your a softie yourself. And you think your tough in the internet. hahahaha


 I watched Blatche put up 36 against Yi last year, and watch him get tourced every time I saw the Nets play (I do have league pass) even in the ghetto as you call it. Me a softie can't be where I live. You want to try me send me a PM!

Being tough on the internet, thats a good one. I barely use this site or any other.

Yi is a Farce


----------



## BlakeJesus

f22egl said:


> So wouldn't Yi be a good fit with John Wall. Why or why not? Doesn't look like Yi can knock down the open jumper consistently but maybe he progresses in his development.


He was (theoretically) a great fit moreso because of the presence of Andrew Bogut. They would have had two 7 footers in the frontcourt, and Bogut's defensive abilities would mask Yi's defensive weakness.

I think his jumper will develop enough, and I would like to see him take more three's (really regressed in that area last season). I think he'll be a good fit with John Wall, but he's a terrible fit with Andre Blatche.


----------



## f22egl

GregOden said:


> He was (theoretically) a great fit moreso because of the presence of Andrew Bogut. They would have had two 7 footers in the frontcourt, and Bogut's defensive abilities would mask Yi's defensive weakness.
> 
> I think his jumper will develop enough, and I would like to see him take more three's (really regressed in that area last season). I think he'll be a good fit with John Wall, but he's a terrible fit with Andre Blatche.


Regarding Bogut masking his defense: there's only so much you can do to hide bad defenders. Brendan Haywood, who was a solid defender, couldn't make up for Jamison's shortcomings. Granted, Yi has more size than Jamison but certainly needs some more mental toughness. 

Regarding Blatche and Yi playing center and power forward together- I agree that as a starting pair in the front court- I would be inclined to think it doesn't work defensively. Both are mediocre to below average rebounders. Blatche is an above average man to man defender but he certainly hasn't become a good team defender to make up for others shortcomings.

Offensively it could work given that Blatche spreads the court for Yi with his ability to knock down jumpers and convert in the low post, not to mention that he's a decent enough passer. But both are best suited to play power forward, so it may not make sense for them a lot of minutes together. 

Blatche and McGee should be the starters and it's not even a given that Yi gets consistent time with the Wizards bringing in guys like Seraphin (assuming they bring him from overseas this season). Flip Saunders also tends to use an 8-9 rotation- assuming no one gets moved it so far looks like.


----------



## Dre

Pros: can put the ball on the floor against opposing bigs...is a decent guy as far as making rotations and playing help defense..can stretch the defense somewhat..

Cons: soft..can't rebound..can't defend anything one on one..stays away from the paint, fancies himself a shooter but can't really shoot all that well...

Just not much there outside of a rotation big. I'd much rather see what Seraphin has and give him the minutes, apparently he's a much more eager defender and rebounder, but not polished offensively.


----------



## westcoastfan1

byrondarnell66 said:


> I watched Blatche put up 36 against Yi last year, and watch him get tourced every time I saw the Nets play (I do have league pass) even in the ghetto as you call it. Me a softie can't be where I live. You want to try me send me a PM!
> 
> Being tough on the internet, thats a good one. I barely use this site or any other.
> 
> Yi is a Farce


A solution for you..Dont watch the game if Yi is playing.. you B * t ch too much.


----------



## f22egl

^^ I wonder if Yi will be relegated to the bench anyways if he sucks that much. Ernie Grunfeld said that Yi would "actually have to earn his minutes here".


----------



## Dre

I don't know if he's even that much better than Pecherov.


----------



## Sueng

Weren't people touting Yi as the Chinese Kevin Garnett?


----------



## f22egl

People were touting Kwame Brown as the next KG. So Yi must be the the Asian Kwame Brown.


----------



## Dre

If Yi was the Chinese Kevin Garnett who would he intimidate


----------

